# Piranha ID Please



## Vortexx00 (May 20, 2007)

Hi, I had him for about 2 years now since he was 1" and now he is about 7". The guy i bought him from said he was imported from Peru. IMO i think its a Rhom. I would just like some other opinions. Thanks


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Most definitely a rhom imo, and a beauty too


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Rhombeus.
Nice fish.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

100% S.Rhombeus


----------

